# Taking straw orders now for 2011 harvest year



## circlejacres (May 17, 2010)

Taking orders now for small bales of barley straw. Siscal twine. Always baled bright, clean and tight. Located near Delaware/Maryland line. Call 302-752-8583.


----------

